# UNC goes DOWN



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm just waiting for 870's thoughts on this basketball game. I'll save some space below my entry for your feedback. #1 huh..........


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I think they were just taking it easy in this tourney...

They wanted more time to sit on the beach and watch bikinis walk by...



I'm just smarting from the pain of having to listen to the pundits talk like that loss means anything... UNC is still #1 in the country... this loss will be good for them to re-focus and not get too high on themselves.

Ryan


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Now Ben, UNC is NOT #1 in the country.................. UNC shouldn't even be ranked any more, not for the rest of the year anyways. 

I think it's time for Buffalo Wild Wings to see some college bball :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> Now Ben, UNC is NOT #1 in the country..................Florida is, followed closely by the Dukies, well, they will be anyways. UNC shouldn't even be ranked any more, not for the rest of the year anyways.
> 
> I think it's time for Buffalo Wild Wings to see some college bball :beer:


Ouch

I'm not worried. They still have the best talent in the country!

Duke? who are they? Are they even ranked? I thought they were too busy throwing parties for strippers?

Man those wings sound good right now. Wish I was back in Fargo ... I'd come join you..

Ryan


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Where's 870 on this one????

TERPS! FEAR THE TURTLE!!!


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

fear not...i am here to announce ROCK CHALK J-HAWKS


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

fear not...i am here to announce ROCK CHALK J-HAWKS


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i think 870 is still trying to think of a dozen excuses why UNC lost and get a date of birth of every UNC player on the team, there's 1 excuse, I'm sure he'll have a dozen more than that.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

dleier said:


> fear not...i am here to announce ROCK CHALK J-HAWKS


C'mon doug...we both know the only real basketball conference is the ACC! 8)

Whats the difference between a holstein and a Jayhawk cheerleader?

.

.

.

.

About 50 pounds!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Vikes won today!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

........and I already ordered my 2007 NCAA Championship package from Sports Illustrated.....the book that comes with it already has the Heels on the cover.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

might want to keep that book then, misprints can be worth lots of $$$$


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls....i heard on the radio this morning that DJ got into his old man's stash.....possible suspension???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

DUKE GOES DOWN

........OUCH, that Pesky Marquette team will get you everytime


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> ........and I already ordered my 2007 NCAA Championship package from Sports Illustrated.....the book that comes with it already has the Heels on the cover.


Kinkos...good people


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator, can't hear you very well right now.....what Duke gets a loss and the talk stops............must not have verizon...can't hear you now.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice win over the gators Doug....I'll give you that one.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I also wasn't the one bragging earlier how someone thought UNC was the best team in the country.....................


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> I also wasn't the one bragging earlier how someone thought UNC was the best team in the country.....................


Where is that post at??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> Where is that post at??


who said it was a post???????


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I see the Big 10 is taking another whooping from the best conference in college in teh Big10/ACC Challenge.

Gear up for tomorrow night,,,,,#1 Ohio State and #6 North Carolina square off.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Scoreboard

I believe beating the #1 team by 9 (it could easily have been 19) should put to rest who the best team in the country is....

98-89 and they barely broke a sweat...


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

BOOM.......you can put it on the board.....ahhhyessssssssss


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> 98-89 and they barely broke a sweat...


Ryan, You must have been watching a different game than I was??!! I thought that was a great game. I am a UNC fan but I think that when this is all said and done and Ohio State gets their big man back, theye will be a force to be reckoned with. ALso, don't forget, in college basketball, home court is worth at least 5-9 points!!!
UNC's all american certainly didn't dissappoint!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

djleye said:


> I thought that was a great game. !!!!! :beer:


A little too great, games like that do bad bad things to my blood pressure.


----------

